# 4G LTE & WiFi Hotspot?



## patrick0101 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Model S/X comes with a 4G/LTE service plan. Great for OTA updates and for the kido planing games on the WiFi hotspot in the rear seat. Anyone know if 4G/LTE and the WiFi hotspot will be options or standard in Model 3?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Since the OTA updates will be required for things like the autopilot, my guess is that it will be required. So my bet is it will be included in some form. The current S/X have it but don't allow video streaming. That will save on data and cost for them.
I have a '15 Leaf with 2G service that they will be upgrading to 3G this summer. It only sends and receives car data, Charger updates, and a few other things. But the OTA updates will have to have a 4G connection. So I can't see how it wouldn't be included, especially since they don't have a dealer network to allow people to bring their cars in for a software update. Save them allot of $ on that end.


----------



## Reggie (Apr 4, 2016)

In one of the videos that shows the screen (it may be the one on here), you can clearly see the LTE logo and signal on the monitor. Will it be that at launch is a different story, but it was there on the test drives.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

All Model S and Model X cars in current production have LTE connections. It was upgraded from 3G sometime last year. Expect Model 3 to have it as well. Autopilot generates a lot of data from the fleet so the extra speed is welcome.


----------



## patrick0101 (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree. I fully expect the car to have LTE for the car's use (OTA, maps, autopilot data...). What I am wondering is, will there be a WiFi hotspot to allow tablets (and other devices) to connect the internet via the car's LTE?


----------



## Reggie (Apr 4, 2016)

I could see them doing something similar to what GM is doing with their LTE cars in which there is a tiered structure. There is free stuff for things like system, map, and car related data. Then there is a tier for in car WiFi that you purchase separately through OnStar (the data is provided by AT&T on the GM cars). I'd be down for that. 

What would REALLY be cool is if they offer something that I miss with GM cars... The ability to add your car to your cell phone plan. That used to be awesome. It allowed for my car, at the time, to use my existing plan. No additional costs. Those were the days...


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

The Model S and Model X do not have Wifi hotspots. They currently ship with LTE. Older cars like mine have 3G and an option to upgrade to LTE (for $500) which I havent done.


----------



## thecatdad (Apr 8, 2016)

I have no idea what Tesla has worked out with AT&T, but I can't believe AT&T would be thrilled with another 300,000+ data users if they aren't being compensated. 

Anyone Know what sort of contract Tesla has with AT&T?


----------



## patrick0101 (Apr 4, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> The Model S and Model X do not have Wifi hotspots.


Thanks TL. That was my misunderstanding. I thought the car could share its internet access.


----------



## RandyS (Apr 6, 2016)

Tesla currently pays for all the Model S and X data, so of course they don't want the car to be a hotspot. They don't even let videos play on the screen, probably partially safety-related and partially data related.


----------



## Ing. Lele (Sep 15, 2018)

Bring thread up. do we know if there is wifi hotspot in Model 3? do I need to use my phone? can we use onboard LTE? Is Model 3 Wifi only "client" or can be switch to "host"? Considering the Premium / Standard connectivity package, if you have Premium, do they allow to use it as wifi host?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

To date all it can do is be a client - it will connect to a Wifi device to receive and transmit data from Tesla. it is not a hotspot, you can not connect your phone or other device to it to use the LTE connectivity of the car.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Ing. Lele said:


> Considering the Premium / Standard connectivity package


Not sure if what you meant was deciding if you want the data package, but I see you configured/ordered on June 30th. 
If that is the case then you should be grandfathered in for Lifetime Free Premium Data on the LTE. 
Someone correct me if I got the date wrong, but I believe it was orders after July 1st only get 1 year of free data with the Premium Package, then $100/yr. 
Definitely check at your delivery appointment.
I wish they would add this as a line item in the Details section for the car on the MyTelsa page.

And Congrats! Only 3 days to go!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Not sure if what you meant was deciding if you want the data package, but I see you configured/ordered on June 30th.
> If that is the case then you should be grandfathered in for Lifetime Free Premium Data on the LTE.
> Someone correct me if I got the date wrong, but I believe it was orders after July 1st only get 1 year of free data with the Premium Package, then $100/yr.
> Definitely check at your delivery appointment.
> ...


Ordered before July 1 get the premium connectivity for life. It's expected to be approximately $100/year after the first year for premium upgrade packaged (and all Models S and X) cars, or from the start for other cars.

Reference.


----------

